# what sistema for box storage



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Whats up guys. I have been doing lots of homework and I think I have 2-3 reliable vendors to purchase CC's from and I am about to buy a few boxes as a 10 year anniversary present for myself from the wife lol. I wanted a separate storage for my CC's to keep them at 62% RH but I kind of wanted to keep them in their original boxes for long term storage. I also would like to use tupperware or sistema for storage but I wasn't sure if anybody had a particular size and brand they used for 10 count boxes and also 25 count boxes.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

cracker1397 said:


> Whats up guys. I have been doing lots of homework and I think I have 2-3 reliable vendors to purchase CC's from and I am about to buy a few boxes as a 10 year anniversary present for myself from the wife lol. I wanted a separate storage for my CC's to keep them at 62% RH but I kind of wanted to keep them in their original boxes for long term storage. I also would like to use tupperware or sistema for storage but I wasn't sure if anybody had a particular size and brand they used for 10 count boxes and also 25 count boxes.


You may want to go the cooler route.. Then you can use kl or beads..

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> You may want to go the cooler route.. Then you can use kl or beads..
> 
> sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


I think that is a great idea. My wife on the other hand does not think thats a great idea. We are sort of limited on space. I almost have her convinced to buy a dual zone wine cooler and put her wine on top and my smokes on bottom. Then when she's not looking I will just get rid of her wine and put my smokes in there. In all seriousness I would like to stay tupperware route if at all possible for space saving purposes. If thats not possible I will probably get a dual zone wineador. This forum has been a bad influence on me.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I saw a nice I want to say zip lock or rubber maid in Wal-Mart called a weather tight that looked to have a great seal and would be great for holding boxes. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are advantages for different humidification systems and since cigars don't have a clue as to how they are being stored it's smart to do some research as to what makes the best way to store cigars so that they are given an environment to thrive in without going through the ups and downs of temps/RH that can have an adverse effect on quality.

Tupperadors work well as long as you get the kind that "seal"....some Systems can and do leech air but that can be fixed with putting a seal on the underside of the lid to prevent air from leaking out. Ensure that you put the Tupperador in an area where the temps are solid...70 - 75 F. ( use some cedar boxes to put your cigars inside or trays....they help regulate RH...or lay cedar sheets on the bottom of the tupperware. )

Wood Humidors.....they are wonderful to use but can cost a lot...DON'T BUY CHEAP WOOD HUMIDORS!! Use a good RH media.....Beads, KL or Bovedas. 

Wineadors.....they work well but ensure you get the kind that is thermoelectric but be prepared to tweak this kind of system...it's a learning curve not many are able to deal with.

Use the simplest system available for what you want to use it for...I've got 10 year old CC's where I use a RubberMaid 2.5 gallon size container with the original boxes....it stays in a 65%/70 degree environment and they smoke as well as any humidor that's made on earth because it's all about the RH/Temps and one can buy the latest and greatest machine/humidor to store cigars in but at the end of the day.....RH and Temperature is the reality. I subscribe to the KISS method.... mostly always... but on those days I want to throw money at things ( rarely ) I keep my 3 nice wood humidors that I paid a lot of money for and take cigars from them for nostalgia purposes. Those wood humidors while wonderful do not make the cigar taste any better than those stored in my RubberMaids that have been rested/aged inside.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I use these. Holds several boxes but not as bulky as a cooler. You can also see your hygro without opening.


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

I bought some of the Sistema 232oz on a recommendation from Curmudgeonista... a 25 CT box of corona sized cigars fits sideways, so you can stack 2, and have 2 stacks. Is also just about the right size to fit in my wineador.

(Obviously, box of HuHCs didnt fit sideways)


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Navistar said:


> I use these. Holds several boxes but not as bulky as a cooler. You can also see your hygro without opening.


I like this option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ender1553 said:


> I bought some of the Sistema 232oz on a recommendation from Curmudgeonista... a 25 CT box of corona sized cigars fits sideways, so you can stack 2, and have 2 stacks. Is also just about the right size to fit in my wineador.
> 
> (Obviously, box of HuHCs didnt fit sideways)


I also like this option because I already have a few extra lol. I recently started using this exact sistema but I haven't bought any boxes to see if they will fit inside. Now that I see your picture I can see that it works. Thanks for the replies everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

If you dont upgrade to bigger storage boxes, you will end up with a dozen of the little systema boxes. :vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Navistar said:


> If you dont upgrade to bigger storage boxes, you will end up with a dozen of the little systema boxes. :vs_cool:


I can confirm this.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hahaha, i have a half dozen of the small ones... just big enough to fit 5 corona sized cigars. Can almost fit a full box. Great foe traveling for me.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cracker1397 said:


> Whats up guys. I have been doing lots of homework and I think I have 2-3 reliable vendors to purchase CC's from and I am about to buy a few boxes as a 10 year anniversary present for myself from the wife lol. I wanted a separate storage for my CC's to keep them at 62% RH but I kind of wanted to keep them in their original boxes for long term storage. I also would like to use tupperware or sistema for storage but I wasn't sure if anybody had a particular size and brand they used for 10 count boxes and also 25 count boxes.


The hobby / obsession grows fast.
IMHO Freeze all inventory as it arrives .
Buy a cooler KL/Beads what ever floats your boat you good to go.:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The hobby / obsession grows fast.
> 
> IMHO Freeze all inventory as it arrives .
> 
> Buy a cooler KL/Beads what ever floats your boat you good to go.:vs_cool:


I plan to freeze them. I have never done that before I got on this forum. I have a small cooler that might do the trick for my CCs since the collection is not very big it should hold me for a few months as I build up my inventory. What's the minimum amount of time you would store your CCs before smoking them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

cracker1397 said:


> I plan to freeze them. I have never done that before I got on this forum. I have a small cooler that might do the trick for my CCs since the collection is not very big it should hold me for a few months as I build up my inventory. What's the minimum amount of time you would store your CCs before smoking them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minimum....are you in the Witness Protection Program or what? Resting/Aging cigars is something that requires TLC and education so when I see those are always in a hurry to do something...esp. cigar...you're gonna have to understand this hobby is about patience or you might as well smoke $1 cigars. Premium cigars tend to do better with rest and CC's are great with age on them. There is also the subjective part of this hobby...some will smoke Premiums at a point in time they like and freshly rolled CC's are some of the best IMO.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Cigary said:


> Minimum....are you in the Witness Protection Program or what? Resting/Aging cigars is something that requires TLC and education so when I see those are always in a hurry to do something...esp. cigar...you're gonna have to understand this hobby is about patience or you might as well smoke $1 cigars. Premium cigars tend to do better with rest and CC's are great with age on them. There is also the subjective part of this hobby...some will smoke Premiums at a point in time they like and freshly rolled CC's are some of the best IMO.


I totally get what you're saying but I thought in order to truly appreciate an aged cigar I should smoke some of them in their youth. I just didn't want to light one up ROTT and it be plugged so bad I can't enjoy it. I think i have seen on here that the draw on CCs tend to loosen up a little over time. I figured there might be a minimum time frame that one would wait to smoke one. I am probably wrong on most of what I'm saying. I'm just curious if there might be a rule of thumb maybe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

cracker1397 said:


> I totally get what you're saying but I thought in order to truly appreciate an aged cigar I should smoke some of them in their youth. I just didn't want to light one up ROTT and it be plugged so bad I can't enjoy it. I think i have seen on here that the draw on CCs tend to loosen up a little over time. I figured there might be a minimum time frame that one would wait to smoke one. I am probably wrong on most of what I'm saying. I'm just curious if there might be a rule of thumb maybe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right in that you need to find a baseline for YOUR tastes....ROTT is not necessarily a good baseline unless it's freshly rolled. A good rule of thumb...give any cigar at least a month or two....journal your experiences after 2 months...then 4......7......9 and if you can a year. You'll get a good idea as to what YOUR tastes are telling you.

As far as cigars being plugged...that's conditional as to storage most times....which is why we say storage around 65% for NC's and for CC's a lot will tell you 62% but again let experience be your guide. If you're not a patient guy then find sources that will sell you rested cigars...we have a lot of Members you can buy from here and you can get the best of both worlds as pricing from Members is usually better and you can trust them while you buy inventory and let them rest/age.:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Cigary said:


> You are right in that you need to find a baseline for YOUR tastes....ROTT is not necessarily a good baseline unless it's freshly rolled. A good rule of thumb...give any cigar at least a month or two....journal your experiences after 2 months...then 4......7......9 and if you can a year. You'll get a good idea as to what YOUR tastes are telling you.
> 
> As far as cigars being plugged...that's conditional as to storage most times....which is why we say storage around 65% for NC's and for CC's a lot will tell you 62% but again let experience be your guide. If you're not a patient guy then find sources that will sell you rested cigars...we have a lot of Members you can buy from here and you can get the best of both worlds as pricing from Members is usually better and you can trust them while you buy inventory and let them rest/age.:vs_cool:


That's exactly the answer I needed to hear. Sounds like I need to buy some more cigars. I have a small stash compared to most of you guys but it's growing. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I hardly have issues with plugged cigars.. 65nc 60-62 cc.. I try one rott. Then wait at least six months till I touch anymore.. I know their ready when the bands start getting loose.

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cracker1397 said:


> I plan to freeze them. I have never done that before I got on this forum. I have a small cooler that might do the trick for my CCs since the collection is not very big it should hold me for a few months as I build up my inventory. What's the minimum amount of time you would store your CCs before smoking them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am a ROTT kinda guy.
If i have anything aged its because i either was gifted it or bought it that way.
I stopped aging about 5 years back i smoked through 5 coolers worth of inventory.
You reach a certain age and as my father used to say.
Cigars are meant to be smoked, Cars are meant to be driven, I added Women are meant to be fondled :vs_laugh:
In all seriousness Cuban cigars are different these days.
They don't require as long of a nap as they did years ago.
I rest them for one week for each day in transit that is enough for them to acclimate themselves to the proper R/H.
That's after i have tested about a 1/2 dozen or so out of a box both before and after the freezer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cracker1397 said:


> I plan to freeze them. I have never done that before I got on this forum. I have a small cooler that might do the trick for my CCs since the collection is not very big it should hold me for a few months as I build up my inventory. What's the minimum amount of time you would store your CCs before smoking them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry double post


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am a ROTT kinda guy.
> 
> If i have anything aged its because i either was gifted it or bought it that way.
> 
> ...


Lol a week for every day in transit seems like a good jumping off point. Mine just made it to New York. Hope they make it through unscathed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

